# Thoughts on Fluval U1? (Reviews and alternatives welcome+Flourish excel question)!)



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Someone told me my Biowheel 100 from Marineland was a terrible idea if I wanted to do CO2. So I bought a Fluval U1, since that was the only small canister my LFS had aside from the Whisper one. ... has anyone used the U1? It looks pretty basic, like just a sponge. I kept the receipt in case another is better, like Aquaclear. They only had the GIANT canisters. > Or would Flourish Excelt+The biowheel be okay for a planted tank?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

How big is your tank, what plants do you want to grow and what is your lighting? All those things will figure in to what the best course of action would be :smile:


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

10 gallons. I am happy with most medium plants. I have a crypt, some anubias and I think Java fern. Soon I will have Christmas Moss and a Marimo ball. Oh! And one of those Susswassertangs. My lighting is currently 1 T8 Floramax, but on Wednesday I will have 2 23w sylvania CFL daylight bulbs. 

I have Flourish, Flourish Excel and some iron supplements (Horray the plant pack! )


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

If you are planning to use Excel as a carbon source rather than diffusing CO2, then it doesn't matter about the bio-wheel.

With the list of plants that you have, I think they will do well with Excel. They are not fast growing, high light plants.

How are they doing with the current light?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Aquaclear HOB > that. I cant stand internal filters, especially on small tanks. The tank is small already, no need to take up additional real estate with ugly equipment. The HOB can be hidden by your tank background, and only a tube sticks into your tank.

You can also use a small canister like an eheim ecco 2232. Or really any base model canister. Just dial down the flow if it's too much for you. It doesn't really matter what you use with excel, as it's organic carbon, not pressurized.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to run a U1on a 13g. for all intensive purposes, it did it's job. I did find however it wasn't enough flow for my set-up. It's not a huge amount of area for BB, just a simple coarse sponge. The U2 and above have a different type of media, but are obv larger and no good for a 10g. I love my U3, it's the only thing filtering my 55g.

like samamorgan said above, they are painful to look at, unless you go with a black background, it will hide a bit of it. also as stated above, these are internal filter, not a canister filter.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I will use the Marineland one with the biowheel for the main tank and keep the U1 for the quarantine tank then since it doesn't have carbon in the media. Bummer that they skimped so much on the small filter. 

I stuck to medium light and beginner plants because while I may give DIY CO2 a go one day, I don't feel too confident at the moment and Excel seems to do okay. Thanks guys


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you already have the marineland or something? An aquaclear is a much better filter. Uses actual media instead of a piece of foam with carbon in it like most do.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

How about the Fluval C2? You have 10 gallons in your tank, why use up a lot of space with an internal filter? Co2 would work regardless of what filter you used so slap that guy in the head next time you see him. What do you think 100% of the people here use with their injected co2 or excel dosages -- they use all types of filters from hang on backs to canisters.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

fusiongt said:


> How about the Fluval C2? You have 10 gallons in your tank, why use up a lot of space with an internal filter? Co2 would work regardless of what filter you used so slap that guy in the head next time you see him. What do you think 100% of the people here use with their injected co2 or excel dosages -- they use all types of filters from hang on backs to canisters.


Actually the biowheel filter is a bad idea for injected. The mechanism agitates the water, expelling the carbonation.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I do have it and can't find the dang receipt.  It's quite upsetting. And yeah, that's why I was debating it. I feel a bit bad about buying it now. I think I went past the aquaclear because they had a larger, not a smaller one. I did look at the whisper filters too. Edit: And yes, I feel really stupid. Didn't realize I bought not one but TWO lousy filters. Double bonus edit: Could I have the tank set up for a day without a filter? I miiiiight be able to get it today but tomorrow is looking better for a swap to AquaClear. I guess worst case scenario, I can keep the biowheel for an emergency or donate it in a RAOK.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

FWIW, the U1 will get you going until you are ready and able to upgrade to something different. I used my U1 (13g journal below) for several months before I upgraded to a 2213. All I did to switch them over was take the sponge full of bacteria out of the U1, chopped it into cubes, and added to the media in the eheim. Just my experience though, take it with a grain of salt...not saying you should rush out and buy a canister or anything. 

Like most of us, once you really get into it, you start upgrading things. having an extra filter on hand as back up is a very good idea should somehting fail. That said, you would also already have a extra filter for your next tank! (it will probably happen lol):hihi:


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I managed to trade the Biowheel for an extra. I'll keep the U1 on a hospital tank. Should I upgrade, I will keep my spares as backup.  I just figure if I want to do CO2 (I have tons of yeast. I love to bake!), it might be best to plan for it.


----------

